# Android music player tone controls locked ?



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

The default player on my phone has a "Dolby" button that tarts up the sound, but my Sennheiser cans are a bit bass-heavy in the default mode .. for some reason it offers me "settings", but won't actually let me choose an alternative music type profile.
i had to wind down the bass on both of my Creative players ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2012)

Turned out it was me not pushing the buttons properly.
The sliders turned out to be very difficult to operate too with my big fingers.
I'm rather afraid my Creative players have the edge, sound-quality wise....


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

Just use an alternative music player. There's loads of excellent ones in the app store.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 3, 2012)

Turn off Dolby and the options may well reappear.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Turn off Dolby and the options may well reappear.


That's the only way you get offered any controls...

I don't think the electronics are up to the job ...

I tried Winamp, but it was jerky if anything ...


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

What phone have you got?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2012)

Orange Monte Carlo


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 3, 2012)

editor said:


> What phone have you got?





gentlegreen said:


> That's the only way you get offered any controls...
> 
> I don't think the electronics are up to the job ...
> 
> I tried Winamp, but it was jerky if anything ...


Dolby is one of the options, it's not a separate option. It means Dolby 5.1, not 'in stereo' so it's expecting that you are using the shary-thingy to watch a film through a telly with a full surround system, for example - i.e. that you are playing it through something else that you can adjust the timbre on.

If it's for headphones you should just try the different equaliser settings until you are happy with it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a cheap phone.
This is tone controls, plus a bit of ambient tweaking - perhaps noise-cancelling - not sure about that.
The basic Android player seems to have no tone controls.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.dolby.com/uploadedFiles/Assets/US/Doc/Professional/dolby-mobile-tech-paper.pdf


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It's a cheap phone.
> This is tone controls, plus a bit of ambient tweaking - perhaps noise-cancelling - not sure about that.
> The basic Android player seems to have no tone controls.
> 
> View attachment 15756


I don't even have sliders on my Samsung, your phone is teh posh!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Just use an alternative music player. There's loads of excellent ones in the app store.


 
What's a good free music player for Android then? Using my S2 to listen to music today and the vocals sort of disappear in lots of tracks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2013)

big eejit said:


> What's a good free music player for Android then? Using my S2 to listen to music today and the vocals sort of disappear in lots of tracks.


I wonder if the earth cable of your phones is wonky ?
That would tend to make the bass go away too.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if the earth cable of your phones is wonky ?
> That would tend to make the bass go away too.


 
Thanks. Tried a different set of headphones and that's much better. Duh!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2013)




----------

